# Help Selecting Fish



## Apostle (Mar 8, 2005)

Hello:

I'm an aspiring salt water aquarist, who is still deeply entrenched in the researh and learning phase. I've been doing tons of reading and researching, and have learned much in a short period of time. 

Basically, I'd like to set up a 75 gal live rock system, with the intent of adding corals down the road.

I've been attracted into this hobby by the many different species of fish and coral available that are colorful and unusual. That's basically what I'm going for, colorful and unusual.

I suppose I can have a moderatley agressive community in a tank this size, so I need help in selecting fish species, and the order in which to introduce them to the tank. 

They all would have to be coral safe. I'd like an invertebrate (shrimp) or two if possible. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

You have a looooot of choices... maybe you could help us by picking one or two fish that you KNOW you want your tank to have. We can guide you from there, also check out my previous posts on "Fish FOR beginners" and "Fish NOT for beginners"


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

As Fishfirst said, one good way to go is come up with some "must have" fishes, and then choose tankmates that will compliment them well in a 75g tank.
Are you partial to a particular fish or group of fishes ? Clownfish ? Dwarf Angels ? Cardinals ?
Basslets ? Gobies ? Blennies ? Tangs ? Anthias ? wrasses ?
There are alot of fishes that could work in a 75g with some corals and ornamental shrimp.

Fishes I'd avoid if I wanted to keep corals and shrimp -- groupers, lionfish, morays, triggers, butterflys, large angels (and some dwarfs will pick at some corals), large wrasses, grunts, and most puffers.

The list of potential tankmates is huge.
You may want to browse the Marine Fishes sections over at www.wetwebmedia.com


----------



## Apostle (Mar 8, 2005)

For starteres, I'd like a clown fish or two for sure..that's about the only definate....what type do you recommend? I especially like the color brilliance of the Maroon Clown, but this fish may be too big and feisty...
I like Tangs (Purple or yellow). I also like some of the dwarf angels like Flame Angels. 
I also like the Volitan Lionfish and Red-Tailed Filefish. Boxes, Puffers, and my favorite, the long horned cow fish. Are there any of these species that are not toxic and don't grow too large?

Basically I'm completely open after the clowns, so any input or recommendations would be appreciated. It's hard to tell by looking at pictures on the web. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

a yellow tang may be your best bet...its a lot cheaper than others and is still very colorful.
u cannot get a volitian lionfish. it will eat your clownfish and basically anything that will fit into its mouth. it will also outgrow that tank. 
filefish and puffers are not suitible for reef tanks because they have a tendancy to eat and destroy corals. 
as for clowns, perculas or occellutus (sp?) clowns are good choices. you may also be interested in a skunk clown or a tomato clown. they are pretty neat looking but they dont have the "nemo" look.
may i suggest an algae or lawn mower blenny? these guys are very peaceful and docile and have a lot of personality! 
flame angels or coral beauties (another type of dwarf angel) are also sutible for reef tanks, however larger angel will most likely destroy corals too.
also, be sure to stay away from triggers, as coral is a part of their diet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

u may also want to stay away from the maroon clown like u said, because it will egt rather large but it can also be aggressive towards your other fish.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

well a clownfish or two (I'd go with a percula type clown, tomatos, maroons tend to get large and a little more aggressive) will work with a tang... generally a good rule for tangs is 6ft of tank length to stay happy and healthy... but a Yellow or possibly a purple tang would work in your tank for a long time (if not its entire life). Flame angels are good too but should be one of the last fish introduced. Cowfish in general are "tank nukers" and should be avoided by beginners. Puffers also get fairly large and can eat inverts and small fish. May I suggest for some other good fish

Royal Gramma
Pajama Cardinalfish
Firefish
Blennys
Green Chromis
Coral Beauties
Watchmen Gobies


----------

